# Build Sheet and engine number questions



## GoatJoe (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey all...forgive my ignorance. This was located under the backseat of my 67 GTO. Can anyone tell me what it is? I wouldnt think its the build sheet but I am new to this. I know the obvious ones such as the model, trim, and serial number. Any help would be appreciated. I cant attach the pictures so here is a link. Also...the PHS Docs I have identify the engine unit number as YS4888...but my engine number shows YS488681...these photos are there too. I was wondering,,,the engine should be original and it doesnt make sense to me why there are two additional numbers at the end on the engine. Sorry for the "dumb" questions...I did try and research it further. 

Engine and PHS Docs pictures by Jiberri - Photobucket


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I deleted the duplicate thread. One will suffice.
All I could think of for the EUN is, on the PHS doc there's 6 characters reserved for the number(all EUN's are 6 digits). Hence the YS4888. Usually, they only use the EUN in that area and not the engine code(YS) too. YS is not part of the EUN. Which in your case would have been the 488681. However, if you noticed, the first 4 digits on the PHS is 4888 and your EUN stamped on the block is 4886. They don't match to that point of the number. Is this making any sense? Someone else may have a better explanation. That's all I could think of. I can't decode the options listed on the soft trim broadcast sheet.


----------



## GoatJoe (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for the response...I appreciate it....I cant find an explanation at all. Everyone I ask doesnt know either....it just seems weird that the engine would be off by 2 digits if it is supposed to just be he 4888 ...too bad I cant find the vin on the engine block...its an april (0 4 A) according to the cowl tag....maybe they were playing an april fools joke on the buyer lol.....thnx again...and I havent seen the trim broadcast sheet anywhere else.....

Joe


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It should be 4888XX(xx=whatever numbers), it was a printing mistake on the PHS doc I guess is what I was trying to say.

If the motor was a late '67, you would find the vin by the timing cover.










You can check out these numbers too. Date code and block casting number.....


----------



## GoatJoe (Apr 24, 2011)

darn!!! I thought I had the original engine....thats what I get lol.....thnx again....at least its a pontiac period correct engine for the gto...lol

take care :seeya:


----------

